# wanting people to dive with



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am wanting to do a lot more diving this year and want to get some people that are willing to dive with me i have a good bit of experience but i am not a pro i am just wanting to get a list of some people that will be willing i have a boat i live in ms but i can pull it to pcola


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

We sold our both earlier this year, but the wife and I enjoy meeting and diving with new people and will be happy to share expenses.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I can vouch for him. I have taken him out on my boat before. Great guy. Hope you get up with people to dive with. I would help out if I was staying in town.

I am looking at diving tuesday or wednesday next week if you want to come over to dive then. Taking my boat out.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

would love to but have to work maybe before you leave we can get together again when you leaving


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *redneck911 (4/15/2010)*would love to but have to work maybe before you leave we can get together again when you leaving


April 26th is my last day to dive.


----------

